# ACS rejected - Exact Wording: "Certified True Copy of the Original"



## TrustedStranger (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi guys,

first and foremost: please forgive me for not starting with a proper introduction of myself but this matter is somewhat urgent. I promise to do so shortly.

I am currently undertaking my ACS skills assessment. In this context, I have taken my documentation to a governmental authority and had them verify that my copies are true copies matching the original documents. This certification, however, has been done in the German language; I felt confident since the ACS guidelines state that, if the certification is conducted outside of Australia, it can be alternatively done by an equivalent authority within the country of origin. 

Today, my application got rejected because my copies are missing the words "Certified True Copy of the Original".

Now I am planning my next move. The issue is, that it is really hard - if not impossible - to get a certification with the exact wording "Certified True Copy of the Original" over here. All I could come up with so far is "this is an attested true copy of the original". Do you think that would work? Or should I hop on a flight to London to get my ducks in a row?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

TrustedStranger said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> first and foremost: please forgive me for not starting with a proper introduction of myself but this matter is somewhat urgent. I promise to do so shortly.
> 
> ...


These words "Certified true copy of the original" are very important at least to the ACS team. I myself experienced this during my ACS assessment as I did not include them in the SD and the CO came back and asked me to re-upload an SD having these exact words. Thankfully, my application was not rejected, but I regret this mistake as it caused unnecessary delays in my ACS processing. Would advice everyone to take note of this especially since it has been mentioned and highlighted in the ACS guidelines.

"Attested true copy of the original" should also work, provided it is aptly signed and stamped by the authority/class 1 officer.


----------



## TrustedStranger (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi perfect,

thanks for your quick response. Do you think that it's fine if the notary writes those words by hand?


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

TrustedStranger said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> first and foremost: please forgive me for not starting with a proper introduction of myself but this matter is somewhat urgent. I promise to do so shortly.
> 
> ...


I had exactly the same problem, but it's not a big issue and there's definitely no need to fly to London. 

Depending on what you need, you have the following options:

- If your documents are in german (such as employment references) and you need to get certified copies and a translation, reach out to a local "sworn and certified court interpreter". He/she should be able to provide you with a translation and a copy containing the wording as required by the ACS. They usually charge per word - so if you can, try to get employment references in english, as this can get quite costly.

- If your documents are in english (such as your passport) and you need just a certified copy and no translation, google for "public notary english (your city)". If you live in a larger city then it should be fairly easy to find an english-speaking public notary who can certify the copies of your documents. They usually charge something between EUR 5 and 15 per page.

- Alternatively, depending on where you live, you can also contact the Australian Embassy - many branches also offer simple notary services such as witnessing a signature, statutory declarations or creating certified copies of documents. However, at least where I live, the notary services provided by the Australian Embassy are way more expensive than those provided by "normal" public notaries. So you might want to compare their rates. 

May I ask where you are from?

Cheers!


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

I think "Attested True Copy of the Original" should work. This is exactly what I had on my documents. 

I believe, preferably, they better be stamped and not by hand.


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

TrustedStranger said:


> Hi perfect,
> 
> thanks for your quick response. Do you think that it's fine if the notary writes those words by hand?


No, I don't think so. The wording is usually printed in a "tamper-proof" way so that you can't alter it, after it has been stamped. I think that handwritten remarks next to a printed text would look rather suspicious.


----------



## akhandel (Oct 14, 2016)

TrustedStranger said:


> Hi perfect,
> 
> thanks for your quick response. Do you think that it's fine if the notary writes those words by hand?


Yes, it is fine to write in hand by notary also. 

I have an example where one of my friend forget to get it stamped with "Certified True Copy of Original" .... when he reached to notary next day unfortunately this type or similar was not available with notary so they have written this statement just below there NOTARY STAMP alongwith Date and signature.


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

TrustedStranger said:


> Hi perfect,
> 
> thanks for your quick response. Do you think that it's fine if the notary writes those words by hand?


Firstly, apologies friend. I confused this with "Signed Before Me" thing required for the SD/Affidavit. I believe your concern is regarding the other documents that have to be submitted. 

The Class 1 officer who signed the photocopies of my doc, wrote " Certified True Copy of the Original" with hand on all the documents he signed. Around 50-60 odd pages I remember. No issues with that. Just that everything should look in a flow and not deliberately or separately included. Along with his stamp (that should contain the designation, name, date etc.) and signature, "Certified True..." should be mentioned.

If you're going with a notary, then they do have those stamps available at their disposal. Ask them to stamp and sign and do mention the date as well to validate his stamping.


----------



## raman.srivatsav (Feb 7, 2017)

seventyseven said:


> I had exactly the same problem, but it's not a big issue and there's definitely no need to fly to London.
> 
> Depending on what you need, you have the following options:
> 
> ...


I tried finding someone to translate my German documents and they are charging around 45 euro per document - translation + certification. Is that on the higher side?


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

To me EUR 45 per document sounds like quite a good deal.


----------



## nghoangbiet (Aug 4, 2017)

I guys,

I have just submitted my ACS docs yesterday. This morning, I got CO request to upload again all docs due to lack of "Certified True copy from original". I have explain them the situation and they accept to go ahead next assessment steps. Not it is with Assessor.

I explain in email below:
"Dear COxxx,

Thank you very much for reviewing my profile.

In VN, the public authorities (such as certify copy service) are controlled under the government. They have to use the Vietnamese stamp approved by the government. They are not allowed to change the stamp to other language.
I have raise that question before to ACS team and they said that it is acceptable due to country variation. I will forward you the email I had asked ACS before.

If you do not accept it. Can you give me advice on this situation? 
I appreciate your support. 

Thanks and Best Regards"

Hope my case can go further without any doubt.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

seventyseven said:


> No, I don't think so. The wording is usually printed in a "tamper-proof" way so that you can't alter it, after it has been stamped. I think that handwritten remarks next to a printed text would look rather suspicious.



WHen i got my marksheets and other documents certified. Lawyer had that stamp with "TRUE COPY" i added certified <<TRUE COPY>>> of the original by a pen and he just signed that.

It worked for me and i got ACS positive assessment.


----------



## TrustedStranger (Nov 9, 2017)

Thank you so much for all your answers. Now, I have found a notary which will do an english certification but there is still a huge problem.

My transcript of records consists of multiple pages which are bound/stapled.
The notary, after hours of discussions, still refuses to put a "True Certified Copy" on each page (just a stamp). They claim that it is impossible to have multiple "True Certified Copy" texts on one document, regardless of how many pages it has - instead, she will have to staple all sheets and put just one certification on them.

Seriously? Why is it so hard to get these certified copies? I don't get it!

I guess that one stamp for multiple pages will be not enough, correct? I mean, when scanned, there is nothing that guarantees that I have not replaced a page from the middle with something else.

At the moment I cannot come up with something else than flying to London myself and get my copies certifies there.


----------



## nghoangbiet (Aug 4, 2017)

TrustedStranger said:


> Thank you so much for all your answers. Now, I have found a notary which will do an english certification but there is still a huge problem.
> 
> My transcript of records consists of multiple pages which are bound/stapled.
> The notary, after hours of discussions, still refuses to put a "True Certified Copy" on each page (just a stamp). They claim that it is impossible to have multiple "True Certified Copy" texts on one document, regardless of how many pages it has - instead, she will have to staple all sheets and put just one certification on them.
> ...


Hi there, 

Just go ahead with the notary officer advice. We have the same in VN. There is only one stamp on one page, then another stamp is used to connect those pages together. One stamp is for one kind of document. A document which has multiple pages is different from multiple documents.

BR


----------



## TrustedStranger (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi nghoangbiet,

thanks for your quick reply. Have you had your documents attested this way?
I mean it clearly contradicts the "True Copy" on every page paradigm.


----------



## nghoangbiet (Aug 4, 2017)

TrustedStranger said:


> Hi nghoangbiet,
> 
> thanks for your quick reply. Have you had your documents attested this way?
> I mean it clearly contradicts the "True Copy" on every page paradigm.


I have my certified copy in VN and have the stamp in Vietnamese, not in English. And they accepted my docs and go ahead to step Assessor. (A CO has requested me to upload all docs and again, but I explain them and they accepted to go next steps)

My docs also has only one stamp on the first page, then another stamp to connect those pages together.

Please find my post #11 on this page.


----------



## ch671 (Jun 9, 2018)

*Exact "True copy wording"?*



TrustedStranger said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> first and foremost: please forgive me for not starting with a proper introduction of myself but this matter is somewhat urgent. I promise to do so shortly.
> 
> ...


I got all my document true copy certified from a notary. However the notary stamp says "*details of notary*..., and it is a true, exact, complete, and unaltered copy"

Will this wording work with ACS or does it *strictly* have to be "Certified True Copy of the Original"? What if any notary does not have a stamp that says exactly that?


----------

